# Replacement Receivers Look Used



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

I received 2 of the 3 replacement receivers today and both of them looked absolutely terrible. Scratched up and worn out looking. I have a $13,000 home theater set up and they send me crap that looks like it fell off the back of a truck.

WTF is going on with Dish Network anymore? 

I called them up and they said they were refurbished to their standards, and that case nicks and imperfections were not indicative of the unit ability. :nono:

Is there any company that gives a crap about their business model anymore?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You are so nit-picky.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Your "problem" is that other people aren't as careful with their leased equipment as you are....

BTW - don't block the airflow too bad in an attempt to hide them.


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

Maybe it is time to switch to DirecTV. Yeah, I know they suck too, but at least I'll get new crappy equipment. :lol:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dood said:


> Maybe it is time to switch to DirecTV. Yeah, I know they suck too, but at least I'll get new crappy equipment. :lol:


Well, it'll be "new to you", but don't bet on it being new.


----------



## Rusty_Clown (Apr 8, 2010)

D* sends out refurbs too. They just sent me a refurbed HR20-100 for a defective DVR I had.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

I guess I lucked out. Several weeks ago I had a 622 HDMI port go bad after 3+ years. The replacement 622 sent to me looked as if it just came off the factory floor. Clearly tagged as a refurb. Was a bit surprised when I saw it had a R007xx #. My old unit was a R008xx.


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

They also send out refurbed remotes. I got a 722K that looks like the remote came out from an orifice of an animal. I called DISH and they sent me a new one.


----------



## Andy74 (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm in the same shoes. I got the replacement 722 (after the HD failed) and don't like the way it looks. Is there any place I can purchase the front plate. Mine looks like it went through war.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I get computers through here that look like they have been to war or they are alive..... (I keep a can of bug spray handy)

When I sold my two year old computer it still looked like new. I had all the discs & manuals.
The Buyer got a good deal, A new looking Intel Quad core, 4Gb, DVD Burner, 320Gb hard drive.

I think I'm the exception.

Back on topic:
We did Refurbing of DVD players for a customer. They would supply drives. Motherboards, Screens etc. However No cosmetic parts. so they would go back out working but not looking like new.

There are no New 622s for example so most likely no new cosmetic parts available. The only way to get back one that looks like yours is if they took the two to four weeks to fix yours and you did without. 

If it were me and mine looked like new and the replacement was beat up, I would check out how the replacement worked and if it worked OK, I'd swap the front panel and the cover.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Dood said:


> Maybe it is time to switch to DirecTV. Yeah, I know they suck too, but at least I'll get new crappy equipment. :lol:


And MRV.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

My 1st 722 was brand new and died after 8 months. The replacement was a refurb, and is going strong at just over a year now. I'd take the beat up looking refurb any day.


----------



## oldanbo (May 20, 2004)

ditto here...just swapped a 612. It doesn't look abused in my case and so far is performing much better than the originally installed "new" one. Original install was done in March...roughly. The replacement is also quieter. YMMV


----------

